# Nikon Coolpix L310 -



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

My P&S Sony DSC-TX5 has been playing up recently, when powered up suffers from a vibration that seems to be linked to the autofocus system .. it was fixed once during the guarantee period but after 15 months the fault has returned although it is still usable for brief periods if left to calm down for a couple of days.

the good news is that a group of friends (my cycling buddies) collected a small amount of cash which they suggested was to pay for the repair or to get myself another camera .. the choice being mine!

my sister brought me a little Olympus (which I am still getting used to) so I used the money I had been given to purchase a Nikon Coolpix L310 which had caught my eye when toying with the idea of repair or replace!


*Specs*


I took the camera on it's maiden voyage on the 20th May .. a trip walking up Mt Ymitto, one of 3 mountains that boxes Athens to the sea. I am very pleased with the results of the photo's taken .. way better than what I could have done with my Sony and hopefully allowing me to move one step farther up the amateur photographer ladder .. 

here are a few photo's taken on the day I got it .. 

1.)










2.)










3.)










4.)










5.)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The online reviews seem favorable for the camera. Maybe it's me, but I would of gotten an entry level interchangeable lens camera. I hear micro four third cameras are good... :winkgrin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

for the price I paid I would have been very lucky to get a camera with interchangeable lenses .. would have loved that, however if it weren't for the generosity of my cycling chums I would never have been afford to buy even this .. It was the reviews that swayed me and the quality of the pics would only improve, I think, if I were to get an expensive version with some good glass .. 

Tonight we have a full moon ... here is a taster .. hand held against a lightpost I grabbed this 










needless to say it has been cropped down and the image tweaked .. but it's the best photo of any moon I have taken EVER!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That's a really nice camera DF and some beautiful shots with it, even the moon-shot has turned out well, especially for being (brace) hand-held ray:

Were the first 2 pics (pink flowers) taken using the macro setting?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> That's a really nice camera DF and some beautiful shots with it, even the moon-shot has turned out well, especially for being (brace) hand-held ray:
> 
> Were the first 2 pics (pink flowers) taken using the macro setting?


Macro and zoom since I was sitting at a distance from the bush. I am still playing with the controls and features. 

The moon above was taken using the dusk/dawn setting and the EV set to -2, cropped & colours adjusted using Gimp on Ubuntu Linux.

1.) I cropped this one down .. I am not sure if it would have improved had I also adjusted the EV before shooting .. the yellows in places look as though they are overbright almost blown highlights . I was attracted by the fact that the sun was shining onto them through the trees & shade .. 










2.)










3.) (I should have cropped the bottom off of this one before uploading)










4.) I've heard that these little beggars have a nasty bite .. never been bitten and always keep my distance. They are not poisonous just painful 










5.)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I see what you mean about the slightly blown highlights, I've noticed it on my Fuji-S2500HD too, which has comparable specs to yours. I wish there was a simple way to attach either a neutral-density filter or a polarising-filter, that would cure the problem then. Still, we gets what we paid for.... :grin:

The macro-zoom certainly works excellently though, the dandelion type seeds and bugs are superb


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I have noticed that problem both on Yellows and Reds .. seems to be related to the amount of light being reflected from the flower surface .. I have found Yellow especially difficult to capture when in strong sunlight .. and recently red poppies too!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

1.) a Jay .. about a year ago I first noticed that we had a lot of Jays in this area .. this year it seems that they are now preparing for nesting .. not seen so many as on the last few occasions.










2.)










3.)










4.)










5.)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Sun???.... Oh yes, I seem to remember what that is..... :grin:

I really like the 'Jay' pics, #1 especially 'cos of the darker contrast. #4 is a real smack in the eye, I almost had to put my shades on to look at that :laugh: - The vivid pink/white against the green/browns really shows the flower to perfection ray:

Gotta admit the Greek countryside is certainly stunning, even when hazy


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> Gotta admit the Greek countryside is certainly stunning, even when hazy


That's only in the mountains and away from civilisation .. Athens is a concrete Jungle almost like London .. I strain to find much worth capturing photographically .. although having said that there are places .. like Plaka which is under the Acropolis .. and the acropolis area is great too .. complete contrast to the rest of the city


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

wow DF - some great shots there - obviously enjoying the new gear :smile: and a very nice gesture by your cycling chums, they must think highly of you - looking forward to seeing more from you


----------

